# Fresh Drone Semen



## pahammer (Oct 8, 2012)

VP Honey Bee Semen Collected from our VSH expressing breeding stock. Allegro/Spartan/custom blend.

http://www.vpqueenbees.com/breeding.html#Semen


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Drones?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

It doesn't store well, most people collect their own.
Sue Colby at UC Davis, & Washington figured out how to store it longer term last year.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Actually Sue Cobey didn't figure anything out. Charles Herr and Hopkins are the ones who actually cryopreserved semen using egg yolk. Sue just helped with the process of insemenating the preserved semen to see if it worked. Unfortunately the post thawed semen creates a very poor brood pattern.


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Mikes Bees and Honey...
http://www.mikesbeesandhoney.com/product/5000dronesemen


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the correction, there where also problems with the speed the semen needed to be cooled. If I'm not mistaken it needed to be cooled slower.



RAK said:


> Actually Sue Cobey didn't figure anything out. Charles Herr and Hopkins are the ones who actually cryopreserved semen using egg yolk. Sue just helped with the process of insemenating the preserved semen to see if it worked. Unfortunately the post thawed semen creates a very poor brood pattern.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Yes, the rapid freeze showed great motility when frozen for a week or so but degraded quickly when stored for longer. The slow programmable freeze had much better results in the long term.


----------

